# New Arrival - Seiko 6138-3002



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello all

Here's my Seiko 6138-3002 arrived on Thursday and I've just had the time to take few pics. Initial impressions, I like, I like it a lot. It's bigger than I expected and the dail is very large in comparison to similar sized watches, so the legibility is excellent especially as the dail is so uncluttered. The weight of the piece is also impressive, you definately know you're wearing it.

Bad points, the hour and minute hands have been repainted and the case back has been over polished to remove a couple of tool slip marks. Apart from that everything else is in fine order and it keeps pretty accurate time, certainly more accurate than my black and orange monsters.

Anyway enough of my blabbing, here's some photos which will say far more than I can. If anyone wants more info, just ask and I'll do my best to answer.










Size comparison with a 007





































Hope you enjoy the pics

Cheers

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice example Gary







I do like these as the dial is really well set out, it's another one I want to own


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice, I have one of these myself but its nowhere near as nice as that one,


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Phil and Jason

I think I know what I'm going to be wearing tomorrow









Cheers

Gary


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

IÂ´m looking for a 6138-3002 like this to cpmplete my 6138 collection. Really nice.


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

IÂ´m looking for a 6138-3002 like this to cpmplete my 6138 collection. Really nice.


----------

